# Plant ID help



## missDaniMF (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi folks, looking for some help IDing a plant growing along my house
Has almost a pine smell, tiny purple flowers, a silver gray foliage that it somewhat sappy or sticky. Lavender maybe?


----------



## missDaniMF (Jul 9, 2012)

Pic of flowers, almost tiny looking violet shaped


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Looks like Russian sage to me - a really pretty perennial (perennial in my zone, anyway).

If it was lavender, you'd know it from the smell.  All parts of the lavender plant have that great smell, not just the flowers.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

looks like the Russian sage I bought for my mother. and it will come up a bit by underground runners too. at least it does for my mother.. pushes up thru the tarmac of her driveway. to me it has almost a wormwood smell.. kinda medicinal.


----------



## SimpleJoys (Apr 28, 2012)

Yup, Russian sage. It makes a lovely background plant in a mixed border.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

the bees, butterflies and humming birds LOVE that plant. the humming birds will fight over it.


----------



## missDaniMF (Jul 9, 2012)

Ah, thank you all so much!


----------



## missDaniMF (Jul 9, 2012)

When we first moved here in April it was all dead twigs, I cut it all back and it's gone crazy since. Glad to know what it is now and that it's a plant I can enjoy


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Yep, that's a good one for cutting back each year. If you do that, you'll get all new pretty growth each season.


----------

